# greenleaf bookshop (bristol) shutting down!



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2005)

just heard... not been up there in ages, but apparently they've been only sporadically open of late as they've struggled in a marketplace dominated by discount book chains and websites.

it was shut today, and most of the shelves seem to be empty, but if you have mailboxes there, they will be *open tomorrow (thursday 4 august) 10am-1pm to collect mail only*.

as i understand it the cooperative has been trying to sell it as a going concern, but no hard offer has been forthcoming, so they have been forced to shut down, bearing the financial brunt themselves.

it's a real shame, it's been run for 23 years as a workers' co-op and was one of the first places in bristol i ever visited. i've always really liked the personal service there, and they stocked a good range of books and magazines, and were always most helpful and swift in their ordering.

www.greenleafbookshop.co.uk


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 3, 2005)

Shame.  many of the big chains appear to have cottoned on to the market for sector the greenleaf exploited.  I suppose on one hand it's good that this literature is more widely available and read but it is a shame they cannot continue to trade.  A victim of thier own sucess in promoting this sector perhaps.

Over the years I have found some of the staff to be quite frosty at times.


----------



## easy g (Aug 3, 2005)

is there anywhere else in Bristol like it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> is there anywhere else in Bristol like it?



no


----------



## Top Dog (Aug 3, 2005)

gutter   

Its finally gone the way that most other radical bookshops have in the last 10 years.

With the online market so huge makes you wonder if there'll ever be an opportunity for a high street bookstore presence outside the bullshit waterstones/borders stitch up

It would be a depressing exercise indeed to go through an old directory of radical bookstores say 15 years ago and compare them to today... dont think i'll bother


----------



## easy g (Aug 3, 2005)

I remember the one in Nottingham closing down


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestons for shops / outlets to sell tickets for national demos and other similar events?

We do need to have a place where people can go to buy tickets, as on events where we have asked people to book tickets in advance by email or phone the take up has only ever been abysmal.

I know that some people still do not appreciate the need to have a physical outlet, and continue to overstate the magic powers of email, etc, but without a physical outlet we will not sell many tickets for future events.

We have a few places which have sold tickets for us previously, like Evolution in the Galleries, run by Buddhists, so we (Bristol STW) will approach them, but we really need more suggestions.

Anyone?


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe some of the more "alternative" health food shops on this thread might want to help?


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 3, 2005)

Shame The Full Marks bookshop closed down. Seems like there is definitely a gap in the market now for a radical/alternative bookshop.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 3, 2005)

What a pty, I noticed they were closed when I walked past the other week.   
If it hadn't of been for radical bookshops like Greanleaf when I was a wee whippersnapper I certainly wouldn't be the person I am today.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 4, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> What a pty, I noticed they were closed when I walked past the other week.
> If it hadn't of been for radical bookshops like Greanleaf when I was a wee whippersnapper *I certainly wouldn't be the person I am today*.



Must.. resist..


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 5, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Maybe some of the more "alternative" health food shops on this thread might want to help?



Thanks. I've passed on the suggestion, and it's been looked into now. I'll let everyone know once we have new outlets for demo coach tickets in case others want to approach them for help with such things too.

Now, how about somewhere to provide a permanent postal service?

I suppose ideally the Bristol Social Forum should look into picking up where Greenleaf left off regarding providing a postal service, but it's effectively on ice at the moment beyond the e-group, and will only reform if more people take up the burden of work, as I can't keep making myself ill.

But, if someone already knows somewhere which might do this that would be fantastic, even if it's just a lead, as I can get the Bristol STW peeps to follow up any suggestions for everyone else for the time being.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Aug 5, 2005)

Sad news--one of the few bookshops that actually pays distributors for publications.  Speaking of which, has Southampton's October books shut yet--give us some good news!!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Aug 8, 2005)

Shame it's gone. Even bigger shame that they didn't publicise their financial problems a lot earlier to seek support and help. I reckon a lot of people would have responded. Like most people, this is the first I've heard about this when it's too late.
Apparently they did get help from the local Co-operative Development Agency who advised them not to publicise their plight...
Top piece of advice.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 24, 2005)

An appeal from The Spark for financial help for the Greenleaf co-op members:



> In July the famous Greenleaf bookshop in Bristol closed its doors for the last time. They've been battling with the ever-changing book market but finally had to stop. *The co-op members will be left with a business debt of around £8,000 that they are personally liable for.* Many people will know how well Greenleaf has served the Bristol community for 23 years. It was so much more than a bookshop. So in recognition of their service we are asking our readers to help them clear their debts so that they can get on with their lives.
> 
> We are asking you to send some dosh which you might have spent on "one last book". We want you to send us a cheque for a price of a book or two e.g. £10 or more.  You won't actually get a book - just a good feeling. And if we get 800 readers doing it we will have raised enough. We've already put something in the pot.
> 
> ...


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2005)

I still wish they'd let everyone know sooner. I can't understand why they didn't. The people at the local Co-operative Development Agency that Bristol-Citizen mentions are either plain stupid or suspicious. Didn't they know we'd all have rallied round with ideas and money before they went bust? 

Guess not.

I feel sorry for them being saddled with that debt, and might dig in my pocket for a tenner, but I can't help but feel there's a very high degree of self inflicted damage done here, and that we are having to pay the price of that in far more ways that being asked to donate to a dead horse.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 17, 2005)

Almost forgot...

I said I'd let everyone know when Bristol STW had sorted out alternative outlets for things like coach tickets to demonstrations.

If you have'nt seen it already, you will have seen the list of ticket outlets for the National Demo on Sat 24th.

I don't think any of these outlets are up for providing post box addresses, but other people and groups may want to approach them for other ticketed events. They seem friendly, so it's worth a try I reckon.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tickets (£12 waged/£6 unwaged) are now available from these outlets:

Circle Books, 65 North Street, Bristol , BS3 1ES. Map:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/streetmap.dll?G2M?X=358068&Y=171465&A=Y&Z=1
La Ruca, 89 Gloucester Road, Bristol, BS7 8AS. Map:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/streetmap.dll?G2M?X=359016&Y=174970&A=Y&Z=1
Radford Mill Farm Shop, 39 Picton Street, BS6 5PZ. Map:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/streetmap.dll?G2M?X=359223&Y=174224&A=Y&Z=1

There is still time to buy tickets for the coaches from Bristol to the important demonstration in London on Saturday 24th. If you can't get to any of the ticket outlets over this coming weekend, then to guarantee you get a ticket either email your name, address and phone number to:

bristolstopwar@hotmail.com

and we will arrange to get tickets to you, or phone 07880 556579.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 12, 2005)

*update*

it seems someone has taken over the greenleaf - they're continuing the mailboxes, but now it'll cost *£20 per year*


----------



## easy g (Oct 13, 2005)

did anyone hear anymore about a bookstall starting in St Nick's?


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 13, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> did anyone hear anymore about a bookstall starting in St Nick's?



There's one already - maybe two (not sure if they are owned by the same person).


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 13, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> I remember the one in Nottingham closing down


They (Mushroom) sold out a long time before they shut down, though. The straw that broke the camels back was sacking one of the original collective for arguing they should continue to stock Class War.


----------



## easy g (Oct 14, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> They (Mushroom) sold out a long time before they shut down, though. The straw that broke the camels back was sacking one of the original collective for arguing they should continue to stock Class War.



crikey...never knew the history    (I was younger then though!  )


----------



## easy g (Oct 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> There's one already - maybe two (not sure if they are owned by the same person).


aye but I got this email forwarded from about 6 weeks ago



> >Hello. People involved with South Bristol anarchists have plans to rent a space to set up a radical bookshop in St. Nicholas Market. They are looking for volunteers to help staff the shop on a regular basis. After the demise of Greenleaf Bookshop, there is a real need for an outlet for radical / progressive political literature in central Bristol. For more information on the proposed project contact: southbristolanarchists@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 5, 2005)

Press release lifted from Bristol Social Forum:



> *Greenleaf/Puerto Moran Fundraiser - 16 December 2005*
> 
> Pioneering Bristol Bookshop says farewell with a song and a dance.
> 
> ...


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 5, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> aye but I got this email forwarded from about 6 weeks ago



Ah right. That would be cool, if it got off the ground. Can any of the South Bristol Anarchists on this board update us?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 5, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Ah right. That would be cool, if it got off the ground. Can any of the South Bristol Anarchists on this board update us?


First I've heard of this. I think it might be someone thinking out loud rather than a definite plan.


> Originally Posted by easy g
> did anyone hear anymore about a bookstall starting in St Nick's?





> There's one already - maybe two (not sure if they are owned by the same person)


.
There's Annie Coggins' excellent stall for local books in The Exchange Hall and a seperate, general, second-hand bookshop out the back in the Covered Market.


----------

